# www.gentoo.no oppdateringer?

## Blurpy

Jeg synes den norske hjemmesida til gentoo er altfor dårlig oppdatert  :Shocked: 

Er det ingen som har ansvaret for den sida? Det er flere måneder siden det skjedde noe sist der.

----------

## magne

du kan jo alltids snakke med ansvarlig (s-mag, right?) om å få tilgang til å gjøre det selv

----------

## Blurpy

Jeg er ikke akkurat så interessert i å oppdatere sida selv, men det hadde vært kjekt om vi ihvertfall kunne få noen status rapporter om de norske serverne. F.eks så har rsync mirroret vært nede et par ganger. Den siste gangen fikk jeg ikke kontakt på et par uker. Det hadde vært fint om det i det minste kunne stått på sida hva som var årsaken og når det blir fiksa.

----------

## Luguber

Jeg er en elendig reporter men jeg kunne derimot godt tenke meg å lage noen forbedringer, f.eks dynamiske nyhetskilder og integrering av forumet på forsiden.

Har ca. 5 års erfaring med php og en hel skare av databaser. Jeg er ikke helt sikker på hva som evt. skulle være aktuellt for www.gentoo.no's forside men jeg tror jeg skulle kunne lage det meste, så fremt noen har interesse av det.

Mvh.

-Luguber

----------

## Blurpy

Det hadde vært dritbra! Kanskje du skulle snakka med hvem det nå er som styrer med den sida? Hadde vært kult  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jodal

 *Quote:*   

> Ta kontakt med Stein Magnus Jodal (stein.magnus@jodal.no) om du ønsker å bidra til Gentoo Linux Norge.

 

Om man titter på siden finner man raskt ut at det er jeg som styrer siden, og du inviteres også til å bidra om du ønsker det. Forøvrig er det Benjamin Leitet (miro@miro.no) som styrer rsync og download-mirrorene hos NuclearZone og har oversikt over deres tilstand.

----------

## Luguber

Det er et par, tre ting jeg kunne ønske meg på gentoo.no, det første er en keyserver for GnuPG. Gjerne med en ldap addressebok server, så man får brukt kaddressbook til noe fornuftig  :Smile: .

Det andre er en smtp og pop3/imap server for norske brukere, jeg syntes generellt at norske isp'er er slurvete med implementasjon av slike ting. F.eks har jeg enda ikke klart å finne en norsk isp som har noe bedre sikkerhet en klar-tekst autentisering ved pålogging.

Dette har kanskje ikke så mye med webben å gjøre men det hadde vært utrolig kjekkt, syntes jeg i allefall  :Smile: 

Mvh.

-Luguber

----------

## jodal

Det du ønsker deg er at noen i Norge setter opp en keyserver, ldapserver og mailserver som du kan bruke. Dette har vel strengt tatt pent lite å gjøre med Gentoo?

----------

## Luguber

Du har helt rett, det jeg ønsket meg var at noen gjorde det, men som du sier, så har det kanskje ingen ting med gentoo.no å gjøre. Med denne tankegangen så er det for et mirakel å regne at linux faktisk kommer fra nordeuropa. Men jeg skal slutte å tenke høyt i slike kretser, kan ta skade av det i lengden.

Du er moderator så du får bare slette denne når du har lest den.

Jeg melder pass..

Mvh. 

-Luguber.

----------

## jodal

Det du hentyder er at fordi jeg mener at key-, ldap- og mailserver ikke har noe med gentoo.no å gjøre, så kan jeg umulig tolerere at andre har andre meninger enn meg og at jeg derfor vil slette deres innlegg. Det vil jeg mene er usakelig, med mindre du kan klare å forklare en sammenheng.

Forøvrig synes jeg heller at det er din instilling, enn min, som tilsier at det er utrolig at Linux kommer fra Nord-Europa. Det heter seg nemlig slik at om det er noe du vil ha i Linux, så lag det selv. Hvorfor setter du ikke opp din egen key-, ldap- og mailserver?

Selv bruker jeg henholdsvis wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net, hodet mitt og min egen mailserver.

----------

## Luguber

Jeg har en tendens til å gå i taket når man på død og liv skal stoppe prosjekter fordi noen kanskje kommer til å nyte godt av det. Dette har jeg utrolig dårlig erfaring med fra tidligere. Det var i allefall min oppfatning responsen, kan jo hende jeg tok feil.

Uansett er dette uviktig siden ingen andre ser ut til å dele min interesse på ang. mailserver etc.

Har forresten satt opp mail/ldap/key-server tidligere selv. Jeg tenkte bare at norske gentoo brukere kanskje hadde interesse av det. Jeg har definitivt ingen problemer med å gjøre ting selv, men jeg klarer ikke helt å se hva det har med community å gjøre.

Det forøvrig mye som har skjedd i Gentoo's regi som 'strengt tatt' ikke har noe med Gentoo å gjøre men som får folk til å bruke Gentoo.

Alikevel føler jeg det 'strengt tatt' unødvendig å prøve å komme med forslag på det norske forumet i allefall.

Dette er forresten 'strengt tatt' bortkasta tid  :Smile: 

Mvh.

-Luguber

----------

## jodal

Du må for all del ikke tro at jeg vil stoppe prosjektet. Om du ønsker å drive en mailtjeneste for norske Gentoo-brukere skal jeg gledelig sette MX til din mailserver. Det er ingen grunn til at det skal bli mindre community ut av ditt enn mitt bidrag.

Det er deprimerende at du ikke klarer å argumentere uten å rakke ned på mitt ordvalg, for slik å fremheve dine synspunkter. Dette virker smålig.

Jeg lurer fortsatt på hvilket grunnlag du har for å mene at jeg ville slette posten din.

----------

